# Solved: publish Microsoft Dynamics on RDS



## mark8385 (May 1, 2008)

Hi Guys,

We have RDS setup on windows server 2012 and I would like to publish Microsoft dynamics GP. The problem I am running into is that in order to open Dynamics it calls on the dynamics.set file within the shortcut. How do I publish the executable so that it incorporates the dynamics.set file in the shortcut? I have also tried editing the published app but I get the following error:

Cannot bind argument to parameter 'VirtualPath' because it is an empty string

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mark8385 (May 1, 2008)

Resolved by browsing for the app rather than using the apps listed as default.


----------

